# Wolfenstein ET installation error - "Cannot load OpenGL Subsystem"



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello All, 
I got the following error log after trying to install "Wolfenstein-Enemy Territory". Please could anyone help me analyse it and tell me what I need to do? 
I recently upgraded to Windows Vista Business - just to get a personal feell of the OS. I am currently fully updated and running SP2.
My system config is 1GB RAM, 30GB Seagate HDD, AMD Athlon XP-M +2400 (1.79GHz).
Thankx.

ET 2.55 win-x86 May 27 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
E:\PROGRA~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\pak0.pk3 (3725 files)
E:\PROGRA~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\mp_bin.pk3 (4 files)
E:\PROGRA~1\WOLFEN~1/etmain

----------------------
3729 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found AMD w/ 3DNow!
Bypassing CD checks
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\Windows\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using desktop display depth of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
...assuming '3dfxvgl' is a standalone driver
...initializing QGL
...WARNING: missing Glide installation, assuming no 3Dfx available
...shutting down QGL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Maxyclass.

May I ask where you got this game from? Try all of these steps.


----------



## QuicksilverTech (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a free add-on to Wolfenstein. It looks like your specs can barely handle Vista, what kind of video card is in it?


----------



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

@quicksilver. Wen u say free add-on, do you mean the OpenGL? I realise vista is a guzzler because i could run wolfenstein (though another verison) wen i had xp pro installed - using even 512MB of RAM. what i want to know is if it ispossible to get the game running in vista ASSUMING I HAVE THE NECESSARY RESOURCES. 


@quicksilvertech and lord sirian. By the way, according to this site (http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/get/system-requirements.aspx) microsoft says my system is good and fine to run vista. Are you guys telling me the actual thing is different from what they say? I have 1.79GHz and 1GB RAM.


----------



## QuicksilverTech (Jul 1, 2009)

No sir, I am not trying to say different, just that requirements are often the minimum, to just run it, maybe not that well though. The more RAM the better though, even though it needs 1GB to run, it might not run as well as if you have 2 or 3GB. No I meant the game itself, I was answering Lord, it was a free expansion of sorts for the original. What kinda of video card do you have?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What videocard are you running? If it's Intel GMA and old it's likely you don't have proper or up to date OpenGL drivers.

Eitherway, make sure you have the latest drivers. - also, run the game as administrator (right click> run as> administrator)


----------



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey guys. It just occured tome that i do not have a video card in this piece of equipment am using. S3 Prosavage DDR is the display driver but no mention of any video graphics driver. 
Is that possible or is there something i am not seeing. I am pretty sure i have checked all there is to check - device manager, msinfo32, and system status. 
Does this mean i will not be able to run any game?
@wolf. I have always been running as administrator (i.e elevated mode)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are 2 ways a computer can display graphics on the screen. Integrated or a graphics card.

Integrated (also known as onboard) means there is a graphics chip on the motherboard. This method is quite basic and is ok for general desktop work like word processing, internet browsing and simple games.

Graphics cards are more advanced than integrated, so they can run 3D games like Wolfenstein with all the fancy graphics settings turned on. Some cheaper, low-end cards are not much better than integrated, but the newer, more expensive cards support advanced features that are needed for modern games.

If your computer is using S3 Prosavage integrated graphics, you will be limited to playing older, less demanding games. If you want to play Wolfenstein and other modern games, you will need to upgrade to a proper graphics card.

To see what kind of graphics card can be installed on your motherboard, please download and run *CPU-Z*, then post back with the details under the Mainboard tab (or post a screenshot).


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

With a card so old you probably don't even have Hardware TnL (Transform and Lighting) which is in almost every game made after 2004.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

and also, the error is that the game cannot find OpenGL, it's a feature in a video card, and the integrated cards doesn't support OpenGL


----------



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

ok. v downloaded the cpuid and attached a screen shot in a word document. From the direction of inputs, looks like i wont be able to do it. But i would like to have an explanation as to why i was able to play the same wolfenstein when i was running xp. I still have a feeling it is a vista thing.


----------

